# SynLawn



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi guys,

Mason here. As part of a larger project, I'll be installing the sub-base for a SynLawn installation (somebody else will be installing the SynLawn itself) The SynLawn website says 2-4" of compacted aggregate is to be used for the sub-base. Any recommendation on what type of aggregate to use? Screening, or QPC?


----------



## wurkn w amish (Jan 19, 2009)

Same as you would a patio, we call it 411 limestone in ohio.( 3/4 down to screenings)


----------



## dksturf (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is a thread I can relate to. If any one has any questions or concerns about artificial grass installation I would be happy to answer. I will be starting a thread soon on this subject!


----------



## fakie99 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey dksturf - 

i'd be interested in knowing a bit more. we've had a couple inquiries from our "lazier" clientele that don't want any lawn maintenance. i have always thought this would be a great add on business offering.


jim


----------

